
How to Bullshit Everybody with an Inspirational Success Story, Sans Facts - visakanv
https://medium.com/@visakanv/how-to-bullshit-everybody-with-an-inspirational-success-story-sans-facts-e205ad0aa323#.3knabjvdm
======
Ezhik
How many inspirational Medium articles does it take to cure clinical
depression?

------
visakanv
> 5: One day, you too will write Inspiring Stories about your own Life's
> Calling. Make sure you always have photographers to take pictures of you.
> Make friends with media people. They will share your story even if it’s fake
> or unverified. Views are the only thing that matter.

